# Wasting my time ?



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2019)

As you may know i changed clubs about a year ago to a club that initially had a good number of riders o a sunday and a good atmosphere .
Over time numbers on the ride have tailed off so most of the time its only me who shows up after spending time planning routes , cafe stops etc .
Saturdays are a different matter with a dawn chorus ride and up to 3 groups dependent on ability , i cant do saturdays due to work / family .
I am at a crossroads as i feel like i am wasting my time every week and feel like a bit of a side show.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Mar 2019)

Then stop wasting your time. The good thing about cycling is that you can still plan routes and coffee stops and ride them by yourself. I do it all the time.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Mar 2019)

Sure it's not personal mate.

I ride by myself most of the time. 
Prefer it that way. 

Means I can do awful singing, and take off up a side route at a moments notice


----------



## IanSmithCSE (31 Mar 2019)

Good morning,

It may be ego bruising but have you asked those people who stopped turning up why?

You say that you moved clubs a year ago and have been organising the Sunday rides for a while. Whilst it may not have been intentional have you misunderstood the needs of the Sunday riders and somehow claimed a club's institution as your own domain and changed it or has everybody just decided that Saturday rides fit better with their family life?

If you get on with someone well you could possibly use him as a filter, so any really nasty answers might be toned down a bit.

Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2019)

Enjoy solo ride's I do


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2019)

Another solo rider here too but that doesn't help you much if your preference is with a group. 

I think I would be speaking to the other riders who used to attend to see if slight adjustments to the days plan could make it more appealing to them, maybe get them more involved by taking turns each at coming up with the route. If that brings no success, you have to consider trying to find a group that do want to cycle on a Sunday or like a lot of others, go and do your own thing.

Life's too short to be wasting time, especially leisure time.


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2019)

It's unusual for a club to be focused more on the Saturday rather than a Sunday. The latter is the traditional day for cycling.
However, my first club only used to run club runs from Oct 1st to March and then the time trial season started and most would be riding timetrials every sunday.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Mar 2019)

Shouldn't you be talking to your club's committee about this as I assume they have to agree to your programme of Sunday rides? I assume your planning has been part of their overall leisure rides policy? I have to present my leisure rides programme for approval otherwise the rides are not officially sanctioned and covered by club insurance.


----------



## greenmark (31 Mar 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It may be ego bruising but have you asked those people who stopped turning up why?



I'm guessing it's because all the club riders are knackered after Saturday.


----------



## Jimidh (31 Mar 2019)

We have the same issue and it’s mainly down to other commitments. Sunday rides used to be busy but more and more of the lads have young families with kids playing sports on Sunday mornings so attendance tails off. 

It becomes a vicious cycle ( no pun intended) where the less people turn up then even less turn up the following week.

I’m sitting here looking out the window at a beautiful sunny morning but i’m Going to watch my son play rugby ( his matches are usually on a Saturday) so i’m missing a ride today for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Mar 2019)

Funny this. I’m just contemplating joining Sunday rides purely for social reasons and as a recovery option after doing Saturday audax rides. 

I better check to see if they actually have any attendees as they also ride on a Saturday.


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Mar 2019)

I love the solitude of being out and about on my bicycle all by myself and beholden to nobody - especially early on a Sunday morning. I wouldn’t trade it for anything.


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2019)

Solo rider here too but does the attendance fall away naturally through winter. And does it pick up again with spring ?
Perhaps it's the natural ebb and flow of these things ?


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2019)

Cycle clubs are like that. If you enjoy it carry on and the numbers will drift back as the weather improves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2019)

It would be best to find out what the situation is from any feedback the club may have, or seek that feedback yourself. It may just be that people do not have that time free. In the states, our club has show and go rides on both Saturday and Sunday, because a lot of people take part in religious observances, and can't go one or the other day. Personally, I go to an early mass Sunday at the Episcopal/Anglican Church, and can be out in about an hour. In good weather, I can ride the bicycle there and from there, and run across a few club members going on a ride while doing so.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It may be ego bruising but have you asked those people who stopped turning up why?
> 
> ...


Not at all , the club founder asked me to run these rides at this pace .
Funnily enough today i posted a slower , shorter ride and 6 turned up , normally for me the pace would be a bit slow and short but as i was still getting over the lurgy it was enough .
I mentioned it to the wife of the club sec/ founder that i was disheartened with the usual attendance and we will go from there .


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Mar 2019)

Only ever turn a ride you were doing anyway, into an organised ride. Otherwise ( as you quite rightly say ) you end up wasting your time a lot.


----------



## Globalti (31 Mar 2019)

I enjoy solo rides as there's no pressure to keep blasting along. Out for a shortie yesterday while still suffering a frozen shoulder I had a revealing chat with the cafe owner, stopped to examine a dead badger and stopped again to banter with four E bike riders eating their lunches. Couldn't do that riding with friends.


----------



## bladesman73 (31 Mar 2019)

Sod other people go out alone and enjoy the beauty of cycling wherever u want without some bugger moaning


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=18&v=idgkW7fD_jQ

Ospreys, too.


----------



## Johnno260 (31 Mar 2019)

I prefer solo, I go off track often as I tend to explore. 

Also bad experience with a local club.


----------



## jay clock (31 Mar 2019)

I like company. I disliked the one cycling club I tried as miserable and taciturn seemed to be the default mode. And when I got puncture half way round I got a "you'vergoteveverythingyouneedandknowthewaybackdon'tyou?cheersbye" out of the leader. Also for some reason they dislike triathletes. Odd

I organise my own rides now under my "rules" and planned speed of 23kmh. Very friendly and we don't drop anyone, but if they are too fast or slow they work it out pretty fast. My mailing list has 70+ and I get 2-6 typically which is perfect. And it starts 25 metres from my front door!


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2019)

I have tried three local clubs and been unimpressed by all three as they all seemed to be run as private cliques for a small number of chums to go riding together at weekends. They never varied their routes, newcomers would get their legs ridden off and one club was unwelcoming to an inexperienced young Asian guy who started coming out with them. On top of that, in every group there would always be someone who was aggressive towards drivers, which was embarrassing. Club life is not for me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Apr 2019)

I sent off an enquiry to a local club about their weekend social rides and I have had two friendly replies already. I’ll join them on an intermediary speed ride on Saturday. Looking forward to the coffee and cake and bike chat. 

Taster rides are free and if you join you hand over the princely sum of £12.50 per annum which has British Cycling affiliation. Seems like not much to lose.

I’ll still have my Audax and touring for a mix of social and solitude.


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2019)

I think the quality of the club's organisation depends very much on the key members.

Two clubs that I know of in Lancashire were forced to go "underground" a couple of years ago after being attacked by a woman who joined then tried to claim compensation on the grounds that they didn't make allowance for her disability, whatever that was. One of the clubs spent significant money on a lawyer and she lost in Court. They now only communicate by Facebook, which makes them even more cliquey.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> I think the quality of the club's organisation depends very much on the key members.
> 
> Two clubs that I know of in Lancashire were forced to go "underground" a couple of years ago after being attacked by a woman who joined then tried to claim compensation on the grounds that they didn't make allowance for her disability, whatever that was. One of the clubs spent significant money on a lawyer and she lost in Court. They now only communicate by Facebook, which makes them even more cliquey.



It's true you never know who is going to pitch up.

My group was joined by a couple of people who, it transpired, had a history of being at the centre of trouble in other clubs.

Sure enough, there were ructions with my lot, and we lost half-a-dozen members.

A storm in a tea cup in one sense, but a small group such as ours can ill-afford to lose people.

Vetting new members via references/interviews might have prevented the problem, but it's unrealistic to expect a small, informal cycling group to have those procedures in place.


----------



## iandg (1 Apr 2019)

Sunday rides?  

Wouldn't happen on the Isle of Lewis!


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> Sunday rides?
> 
> Wouldn't happen on the Isle of Lewis!



Too true; Mrs Gti used to do a lot of quite necky diving out of Stornoway and on Sundays her local pals always insisted they drive around in her car so they wouldn't be recognised!


----------



## iandg (1 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Too true; Mrs Gti used to do a lot of quite necky diving out of Stornoway and on Sundays her local pals always insisted they drive around in her car so they wouldn't be recognised!



I joined the local running club soon after I moved here in 1998. There was an unwritten rule that if you went for a run on Sunday you wore no club kit.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Apr 2019)

The collection of large houses that is Hampstead Garden Suburb in Golders Green, north west London, has its own residents' society.

One of the rules relates to which day residents are permitted to hang out washing - once or twice a week.

One homeowner did some topiary to his front hedge.

That resulted in a snotty letter from the society who considered chopping your hedge in the shape of a peacock to be too tacky for the suburb.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> I joined the local running club soon after I moved here in 1998. There was an unwritten rule that if you went for a run on Sunday you wore no club kit.


Did they run in formal wear so that if questioned they could claim to be rushing to a bible reading?
Have toured camped in those parts - i well remember seeing kids swings locked up. Dull sundays of my childhood party time compared to that.


----------



## iandg (1 Apr 2019)

Going back to OP, we gave up trying to organise regular weekend rides in Stornoway. With family commitments, the church, the Sunday thing (no shops/cafes open etc.), too many people want to do their own thing and won't commit to a regular meeting time.

The Monday night watt bike sessions and Wednesday night training sessions have however been successful.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Apr 2019)

I know we have a few members who don't join the club's Sunday rides, as they attend church. As to the rides I organise - I can't always ride with the group, but try and provide a varied programme - a mix of distances, difficulty, routes, café stops, and I try not to repeat routes more than once every 2 months. Attendance varies - last week 14 - fairly average for a fine day. (even in winter) If the weather is really bad we still have a hard core of maybe 5 or 6. Numbers have tailed off over the post Olympics/Wiggo years - we were having to split into 2 or more groups, but it had become tricky coping with more than 12 - 15 anyway, especially with regard to overwhelming small cafes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> Sunday rides?
> 
> Wouldn't happen on the Isle of Lewis!



As cyclists we should by now be used to taking the blame for everything.

Add to the list: being fully responsible for the decline in congregation numbers. Happy to take a hit on that one


----------



## roadrash (1 Apr 2019)

my thoughts exactly, cycling for enjoyment isn't work, is walking to church classed as work I wonder, how about making the tea on sunday , is that also work


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2019)

*Mod note:*

New thread titled Sunday Cycling Restrictions has been started in General Cycling Discussions as per member requests.

Relevant posts have been moved from this thread to the new thread.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2019)

*Mod note:*

Following member requests a 'Dead Badgers whilst cycling' thread has been started in General Cycling Discussions. Apologies re the uninspiring title - my imagination reserves seem to be depleted today.

@Globalti 's post has been left in-situ within this thread as the DB was only mentioned in passing and is therefore not OT.

The Osprey post has been left in-situ for the poster to delete if they wish. It could be moved to the DB thread but that might prompt complaints re Ospreys are an entirely different critter to a DB and what's it doing in the DB thread? 

And no, this may be a tad Ospreyish but we are not starting an Osprey thread.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Mod note:*
> 
> Following member requests a 'Dead Badgers whilst cycling' thread has been started in General Cycling Discussions. Apologies re the uninspiring title - my imagination reserves seem to be depleted today.
> 
> ...


Not a mod note you'll see everyday folks!


----------



## Crankarm (2 Apr 2019)

Maybe you should wash your cycling kit more often?


----------



## SuperHans123 (2 Apr 2019)

Cycling alone is massively underrated.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Apr 2019)

For most of my cycling career I was a clubman and loved it. The more that came out on the runs the better, but now I'm at that certain age I much prefer cycling alone and indeed dread the thought of someone joining me. They are either too slow, or (Much more often now) too fast, and it is such a chore to either pootle round while you want to press on or shag yourself silly trying to keep up with someone quicker. 

Plus they always expect me to explain why I'm risking certain death. I won't go into detail by using the H word as it will only cause trouble.


----------



## bladderhead (2 Apr 2019)

I agree with SuperHans123. And Smokin Joe. And as to the H word, neither do I. But diamond-frame riders who have gone over their handlebars are disqualified from talking to recumbent riders about safety.


----------



## SuperHans123 (2 Apr 2019)

Going out when YOU want, stopping when you want, changing routes at the drop of a hat, unscheduled cake stops, unashamedly pushing up a small hill 'cos you can't be assed, taking the odd daft selfie. These are just some of the joys of cycling alone.


----------



## Houthakker (3 Apr 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Going out when YOU want, stopping when you want, changing routes at the drop of a hat, unscheduled cake stops, unashamedly pushing up a small hill 'cos you can't be assed, taking the odd daft selfie. These are just some of the joys of cycling alone.



Sometimes I wonder if I'm a bit anti social going out mostly on my own, then I remember why I enjoy it so much!


----------



## mudsticks (3 Apr 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Cycling alone is massively underrated.



I dunno about that. 

I massively rate it.

In addition to all the benefits you've listed, you can sing loudly and very badly, and don't get your kit, or bike, or pace judged by fellow riders. 

The groups I see out and about look rather homogenised, but then I guess that's almost the point of a club, that sense of belonging ??


----------



## bladderhead (3 Apr 2019)

I always feel a bit awkward when I ride with other people. You sometimes have to go in single file, and then it is hard to hear what people are saying. And on your own, you can stop to examine all the dead badgers. You can change your route. I like the feeling of spontaneity and improvisation. On a bike I feel as if I am in my own private space.

I am too much of a misanthrope to find out if people think I am a misanthrope.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> I always feel a bit awkward when I ride with other people. You sometimes have to go in single file, and then it is hard to hear what people are saying. And on your own, you can stop to examine all the dead badgers. You can change your route. I like the feeling of spontaneity and improvisation. On a bike I feel as if I am in my own private space.
> 
> I am too much of a misanthrope to find out if people think I am a misanthrope.



I guess we all ride for different reasons, but yes I'm with you in terms of personal space, keeping yourself company. 

I do like being around people sometimes, but don't think I could cope with all that chumminess (or otherwise) for a whole ride.. God forbid for a longer tour.

There's something about the utter freedom, and OK, maybe selfishness of going it alone.


----------



## snorri (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> my thoughts exactly, cycling for enjoyment isn't work,


It isn't work, but would be classed as "temporal pleasure" which is not approved of. 
See the penultimate paragraph in the letter from the Sabbath Observance Committee.


----------



## Globalti (3 Apr 2019)

I find that cyclists are, on the whole, quite self-centred. Cycling is like mountaineering and running; it is essentially a solitary sport consisting of periods of prolonged effort so these kinds of sports people tend to be quite introspective. I certainly conform to that description, having spent about 54 years of my life plodding up hills and thinking about stuff. This is completely different from team sports where you enjoy the camaraderie and the banter and being part of a well-rehearsed group. Many cyclists are content to bimble along at their own pace enjoying the exercise but some enjoy the cut and thrust of a group ride. There are certainly some benefits to riding in a group, most notably the ease with which a disciplined group can cover distances but I've found that there are always individuals who are ready to break up the group by racing off ahead or disputing the chosen route or even taking issue with car drivers when the group ought to treat bad driving with stoic solidarity.


----------



## bladderhead (3 Apr 2019)

We misanthropes need to stick together.

That's not going to work, is it?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2019)

I think that as you get older you start to enjoy your own company more (Become a miserable old git, in other words). The desire to be one of the gang is strong in your younger years, but diminishes in time.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think that as you get older you start to enjoy your own company more (Become a miserable old git, in other words). The desire to be one of the gang is strong in your younger years, but diminishes in time.



Nah, I'm just a fairly cheerful middle aged git, who has always enjoyed large chunks of my own company.


Other people can be fun and or interesting for a bit, but then you need your own space again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2019)

I love riding on my own, but I also ride regularly with a few off here and really enjoy their company.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I love riding on my own, but I also ride regularly with a few off here and really enjoy their company.


trouble is i enjoy planning the rides, and the company .There is a "big " ride planned for this sunday as people want to get miles in before velo birmingham so we shall see who turns up


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (3 Apr 2019)

I do enjoy group rides, but as prev posters noted, it's either short/slow or longer but get dropped on hills. 
Tend to like randomly stopping to look at things e.g. single gloves, bridges, fuss cats which groups don't appreciate.
Also can't drop myself - having it happen several times on club "no drop" rides I got a bit fed up.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2019)

cyberknight said:


> trouble is i enjoy planning the rides, and the company .There is a "big " ride planned for this sunday as people want to get miles in before velo birmingham so we shall see who turns up


I'm the same, only with forum rides. The last ride (Garforth area) had a big turnout, but the one I have organised for the coming Saturday looks like being much quieter. I don't know why some rides are popular and some are not...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

I've been invited to join a local cycling club, but so far I've declined, mainly because their rides are at times that don't suit. The other reason is that although they're a "no drop" club, their average speed is rather faster than I can manage flat out... 

I love hopping on the bike when I've got a spare hour or two and just riding. I don't need to worry about keeping up (I'm the cyclist that everyone overtakes), whether the rides are too long etc. I just do my own thing. If I want to stop and smell the roses, then I can.

Sometimes I ride with a fellow CP volunteer, but as she rides a dutchie, these rides are gentle bimbles with much chatting and laughter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2019)

Something worse than a "no drop" ride that drops you, is one that doesn't.

I was on one once, trailing slowly to the top of each hill, as the rest of the group waited patiently and politely. "You lot head off, it's OK know the way". "No, we are a no drop ride, we don't mind waiting". And repeat. No escape.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

No drop rides would be fine if people on the ride are more or less of a similar ability. If there's a large disparity, then yeah, it can be a problem - it's not fair on the group if someone's too fast, and likewise, it's equally unfair, perhaps even more so, when someone's too slow.

I'm short, ride junior bikes and my little legs are never going to generate the "go" that someone taller and on a bigger bike will... FWIW, my roadie's a 38cm frame!


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> No drop rides would be fine if people on the ride are more or less of a similar ability. If there's a large disparity, then yeah, it can be a problem - it's not fair on the group if someone's too fast, and likewise, it's equally unfair, perhaps even more so, when someone's too slow.


- yes can be very tricky. Some years ago we had a rider who caused all sorts of problems, insisting that the group wait for her - I think her average speed was around 8 mph. (This was on leisure rides averaging 12 mph or so). Many a time I would wait and ride with her behind the main group, but arriving at the café just as the others were leaving began to get rather tedious, and I suggested that perhaps these rides weren't for her, but she quoted the club's published 'no drop' policy and eventually complained about me to the club committee. It is hard to please everyone. You can politely suggest that the ride is not suitable, but what do you do if the individual continues to turn up. I'm sad to say that eventually goodwill was exhausted, and it was only after tempers were lost that the person involved stopped turning up for rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> No drop rides would be fine if people on the ride are more or less of a similar ability. If there's a large disparity, then yeah, it can be a problem - it's not fair on the group if someone's too fast, and likewise, it's equally unfair, perhaps even more so, when someone's too slow.
> 
> I'm short, ride junior bikes and my little legs are never going to generate the "go" that someone taller and on a bigger bike will... FWIW, my roadie's a 38cm frame!


I'm taller. I ride a bigger bike.

Yet I'm still a slowcoach


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> - yes can be very tricky. Some years ago we had a rider who caused all sorts of problems, insisting that the group wait for her - I think her average speed was around 8 mph. (This was on leisure rides averaging 12 mph or so). Many a time I would wait and ride with her behind the main group, but arriving at the café just as the others were leaving began to get rather tedious, and I suggested that perhaps these rides weren't for her, but she quoted the club's published 'no drop' policy and eventually complained about me to the club committee. It is hard to please everyone. You can politely suggest that the ride is not suitable, but what do you do if the individual continues to turn up. I'm sad to say that eventually goodwill was exhausted, and it was only after tempers were lost that the person involved stopped turning up for rides.



That's precisely *why* I won't join a group. I sort of average around 10 or 11 mph, and that's not fair on everyone else. FWIW, the local club rides average 14 mph, which I've no hope of keeping up for the length of an entire 40k ride...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm taller. I ride a bigger bike.
> 
> Yet I'm still a slowcoach





You're probably still faster than me.


----------



## SuperHans123 (7 Apr 2019)

Here is my view yesterday on the route out of Swansea which is always dead, even on nice days.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> You're probably still faster than me.



Have you ever tried one of those slow bike races ?? You know where you have to ride as slowly as possible over a given distance, but not put your foot down or stray off the path - it takes a tremendous amount of control.

Could be a win to aim for - if speed aint your thing


----------



## bladderhead (7 Apr 2019)

Are recumbents allowed?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's precisely *why* I won't join a group. I sort of average around 10 or 11 mph, and that's not fair on everyone else. FWIW, the local club rides average 14 mph, which I've no hope of keeping up for the length of an entire 40k ride...



That's exactly the sort of speed I average out at when I'm just pottering about running errands or just having a nice leisurely ride involving a lot of off-tarmac tracks. I can keep up 14 mph using roads if I put my mind to it, but most of the time I can't be bothered to ride to a defined pace, and prefer to take random detours down quiet, little-used routes maybe because I'm simply curious what is down some route I've never ridden before.
Club cycling involves a more regimented, disciplined approach to riding, and that just isn't my thing. Casual and spontaneous for me, stop for a drink when I like, stop to look at an interesting building, divert down some little alley to see where it goes. Solo cycling gives you the absolute freedom to do it in your own way, at your own pace.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Have you ever tried one of those slow bike races ?? You know where you have to ride as slowly as possible over a given distance, but not put your foot down or stray off the path - it takes a tremendous amount of control.
> 
> Could be a win to aim for - if speed aint your thing



Yes! Well, I do remember we had to do this when doing Cycling Proficiency at school...  *wibble* *wobble* *wibble* *wobble*


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's exactly the sort of speed I average out at when I'm just pottering about running errands or just having a nice leisurely ride involving a lot of off-tarmac tracks. I can keep up 14 mph using roads if I put my mind to it, but most of the time I can't be bothered to ride to a defined pace, and prefer to take random detours down quiet, little-used routes maybe because I'm simply curious what is down some route I've never ridden before.
> Club cycling involves a more regimented, disciplined approach to riding, and that just isn't my thing. Casual and spontaneous for me, stop for a drink when I like, stop to look at an interesting building, divert down some little alley to see where it goes. Solo cycling gives you the absolute freedom to do it in your own way, at your own pace.



I just like to ride at a nice clip - not dawdling, but not flat out either. Comfortable would describe it. As a rather, umm, short, lady cyclist, I just don't have the legs for the pace of club rides. And to be fair, it's not really my scene - I'm very much a "go out when I've got an hour to spare" kind of cyclist. Except when I've got errands to do LOL


----------



## mudsticks (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes! Well, I do remember we had to do this when doing Cycling Proficiency at school...  *wibble* *wobble* *wibble* *wobble*



I never got to do cycling proficiency, my mum was dead against cycling for some reason. 

It did mean I based most of my school friend choices largely around whether or not they owned a bicycle, I could use. 

Then got one at earliest opportunity, and never stopped cycling since. 
Nothing like a streak of rebellion to spur one into action


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The collection of large houses that is Hampstead Garden Suburb in Golders Green, north west London, has its own residents' society.
> 
> One of the rules relates to which day residents are permitted to hang out washing - once or twice a week.
> 
> ...



Could have been in the shape of a cock instead


----------



## mudsticks (7 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Could have been in the shape of a cock instead



Cue phallic topiary pics...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

snorri said:


> It isn't work, but would be classed as "temporal pleasure" which is not approved of.
> See the penultimate paragraph in the letter from the Sabbath Observance Committee.



Just tell them it is temporal penance


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just like to ride at a nice clip - not dawdling, but not flat out either. Comfortable would describe it.



You would fit in nicely with a flat bar leisure group, as opposed to a road club.

There probably is such a thing on your patch - facebook has its uses.

Of course, if group riding isn't for you that's an end to it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

I never quite got the the "The further the distance, the faster we go". You don't run a marathon faster than the 100 metres. There ought to be options for riding further but at a gentler pace. Many would be able to ride further, if the pace was slower.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I never got to do cycling proficiency, my mum was dead against cycling for some reason.
> 
> It did mean I based most of my school friend choices largely around whether or not they owned a bicycle, I could use.
> 
> ...



I insisted on doing cycling proficiency. Though the only reason I won that particular argument was that I was missing art lessons to do it. I think if it had been any other class, It would have been a very firm and definite "no" from the parental units.

I wasn't allowed to fo art GCSE either.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You would fit in nicely with a flat bar leisure group, as opposed to a road club.
> 
> There probably is such a thing on your patch - facebook has is uses.
> 
> Of course, if group riding isn't for you that's an end to it.



Hmm, I never knew such things existed.

Have never cycled in a group, so I don't know whether it really is my thing or not. Might be worth looking up and trying. If I don't try, I'll never know.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2019)

I didnt go today as i as still recovering and the ride got cancelled


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, I never knew such things existed.
> 
> Have never cycled in a group, so I don't know whether it really is my thing or not. Might be worth looking up and trying. If I don't try, I'll never know.


A friend went out with his sister on a local CTC ride. The average speed was low and they had 3 cafe stops on a fairly short ride. She loved it; he got very impatient and stopped going out with them. Maybe that kind of ride would suit you though?

I'm in-between these days. My average speed on rides tends to be 15-20 km/hr (9.5-12.5 miles/hr), but that is over very hilly terrain. I would probably average more like 24-28 km/hr (15-17.5 miles/hr) on a flat route if riding solo.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> A friend went out with his sister on a local CTC ride. The average speed was low and they had 3 cafe stops on a fairly short ride. She loved it; he got very impatient and stopped going out with them. Maybe that kind of ride would suit you though?
> 
> I'm in-between these days. My average speed on rides tends to be 15-20 km/hr (9.5-12.5 miles/hr), but that is over very hilly terrain. I would probably average more like 24-28 km/hr (15-17.5 miles/hr) on a flat route if riding solo.



Maybe. Too many cafe stops might prove problematic at the rate at which I drink tea...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Apr 2019)

We need you to move down here @Reynard 

I’ve just been out on a Saturday and a Sunday ride with the local club to try them out. They have a steady, intermediate and fast group. The first being around 15kph and the latter 30kph. The social aspect seems to be important factor in the slower two of the 3 groups. I think it’s brilliant that such a small club can be so flexible and accommodating.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> We need you to move down here @Reynard
> 
> I’ve just been out on a Saturday and a Sunday ride with the local club to try them out. They have a steady, intermediate and fast group. The first being around 15kph and the latter 30kph. The social aspect seems to be important factor in the slower two of the 3 groups. I think it’s brilliant that such a small club can be so flexible and accommodating.



Sounds pretty neat. 

My experience with the local club is being overtaken at a great rate of knots. But at least they're always cheery while doing it.


----------



## SuperHans123 (7 Apr 2019)

For me, just the idea of rules and not being able to do what I want, when I want means I will always cycle on my own and occasionally with one good mate who is also a hybrid snert like me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I never quite got the the "The further the distance, the faster we go". You don't run a marathon faster than the 100 metres. There ought to be options for riding further but at a gentler pace. Many would be able to ride further, if the pace was slower.


I think from a club point of view the problem is time. A slower longer ride will take up pretty much the whole day and people's other commitments mean you'll get a low take up if such a ride is run regularly.

My former club did an annual London-Brighton-London 100 miler, as a special event which was very popular but only as a one off.

The faster riders did longer rides too but I never tried those as I knew it would end in tears.

The slower riders that I did go out with at the club were not habitual long distance riders. Although riders with good endurance who are also incapable of going fast are not an impossibility (I'm an example) most of the riders in a given club capable of riding 150-200k regularly will also be quicker riders. It's just the nature of things.

I guess that's why audax was invented.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Apr 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> For me, just the idea of rules and not being able to do what I want, when I want means I will always cycle on my own and occasionally with one good mate who is also a hybrid snert like me.



This totally me too. 
Although uncertain about 'snert' I do ride a hybrid..

Yes even for touring, and worse still its not steel !! 
(waits to be modded off)

I will ride with others, occasionally. but only if they promise to be as annoying as me.

Ie stop or start on a whim, screech to a halt to take a picture of a nice view, sometimes dawdle, other times go as fast as possible. 

Meet up at some point, for cake, or stay together, it's having the freedom, and flexibility that's the joy, of cycling to me. 

Never really been a pack animal. 

But each, very much to their own.


----------



## snorri (8 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Just tell them it is temporal penance


You don't tell these people anything, they KNOW what is good for you.


----------



## bladderhead (8 Apr 2019)

If I am any kind of snert I am a recumbent snert. Both my bikes are aluminium, but with some carbon bits. One of them even has some titanium. Anything but steel. But the best kind of diamond-frame is an old steel racer.

Is it alright to ride one of those on Sunday?


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Apr 2019)

Snert is the name of Hagar The Horrible's dog.
My go to word to describe quite a lot of things I can't think of a suitable adjective for


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Apr 2019)

I think being a hybrid snert makes a difference also as I think there is no competitive edge to leisure cycling.
Roadies do seem to want to challenge themselves to faster split times, KOMs etc, which is all fine and to have someone to bounce off in terms of beating records etc can be enjoyable and motivational.
I used to play local football and for me, that was competitive sport but when I am mooching around on the bike, it is more of a hobby with free health benefits.


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think from a club point of view the problem is time. A slower longer ride will take up pretty much the whole day and people's other commitments mean you'll get a low take up if such a ride is run regularly.
> 
> My former club did an annual London-Brighton-London 100 miler, as a special event which was very popular but only as a one off.
> 
> ...





Back in the dim and distant pass(1955)I joined the local CTC section.Rides then were always all day rides and always had a definite destination. Alton Towers Trentham Gardens,this was long before they became theme parks.

CTC appointed tea place mid day .Large pot of tea and eat your own sandwiches.Tea time,another CTC establishment.Rides always planned three months in advance.

Checked one of the clubs local to me and they go same route.same.Cafe stop and return 

Club runs back then we’re never less than.than30to fifty miles.Some rides particularly in the summer tended to be well in excess of these distances occasionally 100miles+no problems back then achieving the metric or half century back then.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Apr 2019)

I have always been alone rider. I like it
You can do anything you want to.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Apr 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> I have always been alone rider. I like it
> You can do anything you want to.


There's a law against that.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Apr 2019)

I am really impressed with the local cycle club for the reasons I mentioned upthread. I applied for membership including British Cycling affiliation (£13.00) this weekend and my membership landed on the mat yesterday afternoon. Delivered by bike nonetheless!

The social aspect of medium paced 60-80km rides is really attractive. The intermediate group isn’t nearly as taxing as my audax rides, but that’s the beauty of it. I can enjoy myself instead of hammering out maximum efforts. Loads of time to practice other drills like OOS climbing, aero work, pedal stroke etc. But mainly just natter and enjoy like minded company. 

And not one comment on my overly long Audax-style mudflaps or oversized saddle bag. Nice crowd. Nothing to lose.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I am really impressed with the local cycle club for the reasons I mentioned upthread. I applied for membership including British Cycling affiliation (£13.00) this weekend and my membership landed on the mat yesterday afternoon. Delivered by bike nonetheless!
> 
> The social aspect of medium paced 60-80km rides is really attractive. The intermediate group isn’t nearly as taxing as my audax rides, but that’s the beauty of it. I can enjoy myself instead of hammering out maximum efforts. Loads of time to practice other drills like OOS climbing, aero work, pedal stroke etc. But mainly just natter and enjoy like minded company.
> 
> And not one comment on my overly long Audax-style mudflaps or oversized saddle bag. Nice crowd. Nothing to lose.


That's good. As to mudflaps - we have a club policy that riders should (almost must!) have mudguards on winter rides - even on the chaingang - and mudflaps are very much encouraged. If you don't have guards, stay at the back.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think that as you get older you start to enjoy your own company more (Become a miserable old git, in other words). The desire to be one of the gang is strong in your younger years, but diminishes in time.



In my case , as I got older so my pace dropped off and I had to work harder to keep up, eventually I stopped enjoying the ride and got fed up with following a wheel on a Sunday morning. To start off with I rode to the cafe on the clubs rides list and as there were several of us who had dropped of the ride about that time I'd either ride back with a friend or in a small group of friends, eventually I started just doing my own lone ride.


----------

